

Most commonly followed Twitter accounts by various groups of people - spindritf
http://tmf.tylerp.me/

======
spindritf
PG's tied with Bill Gates among tech investors[1]. Overall though, it's all
pretty dull. I wonder if they have lists or separate accounts to privately
follow what they care about or is this it.

[1] [http://tmf.tylerp.me/results/tech-
investors](http://tmf.tylerp.me/results/tech-investors)

